# two fat ladys.



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

That was the last cooking show on the tube that was worth watching. The show where one lady drove the motorcycle and the other rode in the sidecar.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Yep, that was one of my and my wife's favorites.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Yep, along with Franc White that flew a piper cub, Chef Tell and the cajun--gay-air-ron-told you. **** ridin around on a sissy motor scooter and fat celebrities is what you're stuck with now. Been sayin it since day one on this board. Get back to the basics and keep it simple.


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

remember a recipe from them from around 99-00, they called it flip and fluff or some ****, was just taters, cabbage, and onions cooked in a big ol skillet, flipped, then finished in the oven........looked awesome and I've always wanted to try it.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Anything with cabbage, taters and onions in it has to be good. Will try that also when new cabbage comes in this fall.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

The "Cajun Guy" was Justin Wilson...one of my favorites! (RIP) He even had comedy albums out on the market, but you'd just have to understand Cajun culture and humor in order to truly appreciate them! I also liked "The Galloping Gourmet", Julia Child, and "The Frugal Gourmet"...Jeff Smith! (although his reputation fell into disrepute in later years.) These folks were the "pioneers" and the forerunners to the current cooking show phenomena! A little later into the mix was "Yan Can Cook"! One of the recipes I still cling to and make every chance I get is Jeff Smith's recipe for "Ants Climbing Up A Tree"! A lot of work if you make his version, but well worth it!


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Another good one that originated from Roanoke on one of our local TV stations, was Laban Johnson and Larry Bly. It was seen nationally. A friend of mine living in Dallas and from Roanoke, caught one of their shows that featured a recipe I gave Laban for chicken and they mentioned my name and gave me credit for it.


----------

